# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne >  Wyniki tomografi komputerowej kręgosłupa.

## pitu

Witam serdecznie 

Mam 55 lat . Miałam robione badanie a dokładnie rzecz mówiąc tomografie komputerową kręgosłupa. W pewnym momencie ból który się pojawił był okropny i utrudniał poruszanie.Po wizycie u lekarza otrzymałam środki przeciwzapalne i przeciwbólowe i skierowanie na tomografie po której mam już wyniki. Proszę o jakiekolwiek informacje co dalej robić ? Wizytę u neurologa mam dopiero za parę miesięcy , niestety terminy są bardzo odległe.Dodam iż na dzień dzisiejszy poruszam się normalnie , wykonuje wszystkie czynności i nawet prace w ogródku chodź odczuwam ból z prawej strony kręgosłupa(nie już taki mocny )Dodam że niestety również palę papierosy nałogowo, a praca moja jest raczej w trybie siedzącym.

Wyniki Tomografu są następujące :

Na poziomie L1/L2/L3 oraz L4/L5 przestrzenie międzykręgowe prawidłowe.
Tarcze międzykręgowe prawidłowe.
Kanał kręgowy,zachyłki boczne i otwory międzykręgowe bez cech stenozy.
Korzenie boczne nerwów rdzeniowych wolne.

Na poziomie L3/L4 przestrzeń międzykręgowa zwężona.
Widoczna duża paracentralna prawoboczna wypuklina lub przepuklina tarczy międzykręgowej uciskająca struktury wewnątrzkanałowa ( troszkę to strasznie brzmi i bardzo mnie martwi )Powoduje centralną i prawoboczną stenozę kanału kręgowego.
Na poziomie L5/S1 przestrzeń międzykręgowa zwężona.
Tarcza międzykręgowa poszerzona w całości.
Małe zwyrodnienie próżniowe krążka międzykręgowego.
Kanał kręgowy,zachyłki boczne i otwory międzykręgowe bez cech stenozy.
Korzenie boczne nerwów rdzeniowych wolne.

WNIOSKI : Protrusio vel hernia disci L3/L4 paracentralis dex.

Z góry bardzo ale to bardzo dziękuje za odpowiedź i udzielenie informacji.Pozdrawiam serdecznie.

----------

